# Grizzly Shift Fork



## garobers@yahoo.com (Jul 10, 2016)

dose anyone have any knowledge about changing or replacing a g0602's shift fork? My g0602 shift fork broke and I am trying to get the new shift fork installed. I have not been able to get the shift fork (p602850) to align with the appropriate gear in the gear box. there is no way to see the critical messaging of the gear to fork. if anyone has done this before please help!

George A. Roberson
garobers@yahoo.com


----------



## cookj320 (Aug 2, 2016)

George,
I have been having some shifting issues with my g0602. I've purchased it used and the left shift fork wont go to "C"........so tonight i just removed cover and did an inspection. I will post you pic's as soon as i learn how.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 2, 2016)

George, did you ever get that fixed?  I have an inspection camera with a 8mm head if that would help, gets into pretty tight places.


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 3, 2016)

Not really much to the gearbox/shifting mechanism.  Take the cover off, check that the knobs/fork engagement blocks and pins are solid but floating, move the gears to say, the C position, set the knobs to the same position and re-install cover with a good sealant.  I've had mine off several times to re-seal and change out the oil level window.  I have a thread here that shows it apart.  Here you go.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/oil-leak-in-g0602-lathe.37532/#post-358168


----------



## cookj320 (Aug 3, 2016)

Dam fabrikator you beat me to it..........I'll add some pics just to be sure.........
Drain


----------



## cookj320 (Aug 3, 2016)

Here is the sealant I use and really love this stuff............


----------



## cookj320 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hare is the detent ball bearing install trick for anyone in need...............












Drain modification I found on the web somewhere..........





And the fill Mod is just the same...............





Hope this helps.........after cleaning and servicing my gearbox I now can shift properly in all gears.......Good luck!


----------



## garobers@yahoo.com (Oct 2, 2016)

well..No. I have tried the alignment trick several times without any success. You are wright the transmission and sifting mechanism are simple to understand. Understanding is not my problem ..alignment is.  I'm currently in the middle of a motor upgrade and some work on the cross slide once these modifications are completed I'll be returning to the shift problem and I'll post my progress. 

Thanks to all for your input into this issue. 

George


----------



## xman_charl (Oct 2, 2016)

here is my ''beefy'' carriage lock.

better laths have it in the middle of the ways, under the carriage

G602 has a flimsy carriage, not recommended to put  lock under it

still have cut a lot of metal with it






Charl


----------



## cookj320 (Dec 5, 2016)

Funny thing is George.... I believe i have a motor problem my self.


----------



## tmarks11 (Dec 6, 2016)

You can get really nice handles with a metric thread from mcmaster to put in place of the allen screw.  Much more convenient for locking the carriage and cross slide.




https://www.mcmaster.com/#control-handles/=15cv9iu


----------

